
the http-types library broke 26 packages to fix a typo in a joke - amatheus
https://github.com/fpco/stackage/issues/2976#issuecomment-338478982
======
floatingatoll
False. Per the issue comments, there was a breaking change in 0.11, aside from
the teapot change.

